# Zeus - how do I say goodbye!



## momto3k9s

Although I haven't been on here in a long time....I'm in desperate need of help and didn't know where to turn. I needed people that would understand me....I thought of my old friends on this GSD board.

Some of you may remember Zeus had to have surgery about a year and a half ago because he had testicular cancer. When I adopted him, full grown, everyone thought he was neutered. There was nothing "there". Fast forward 10 years...his testicular never decended and they were the size of grapefruits in his abdomen and after emergency surgery we found out it was cancerous. But they said the surgery went well and for the last year and a half he has been doing great. 

About a week and a half ago he stopped eating, drinks sooo much water, cries, ...plain and simple - you know when something isn't right even before it gets too bad. We took him to the vet this past Monday and something was wrong with his eye. So the vet referred us to the eye specialist. His appt. was for tomorrow morning. But today he started to throw up blood. Chunks of blood.

His whole body is full of cancer. The x-rays were completely dark. Today he went down hill completely. He can hardly breath, can't stand for more than a couple of minutes, ....I'm watching him die infront of me. I have to let go but can't. I know I can't be selfish though.

The dr. gave us some steriod pills and said that might help with him wanting to eat. I made him chicken and rice tonight and he wouldn't touch even a piece.

He was with me for over 12 years. He is my eyes and ears. He is my protector. He is my other half. I don't know how to live without him. He protects my kids and is the most loving, patient dog I have ever known. How do I let him go.......


----------



## JenM66

Oh Linda {{{hugs}}} I replied to your PM. Write to me....


----------



## GSD MOM

I am so sorry. I am crying so hard right now. I feel so bad for you. I know that the word "dog" or "friend" doesn't even come close to the bond you share with him. I wish I knew the words to ease your pain. Just know that one day he will be pain free. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HeidiW

I am so sorry, god bless you both, it sounds to me you need to help him over the bridge and hold him close when he goes. I had to help my dog and the other I did not and should have. This is so painful and sad but sometimes it is best for the dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I am SO sorry Linda. It's a brutal decision to have to make, but you have to make it for him. It's not fair to let him suffer and he can't make the decision himself. We will always miss Dena and never would have chosen to have to say goodbye to her at the young age of 4, but there was nothing we could do to save her so we had no choice. 

You WILL know when he's ready, and unfortunately, it sounds like that time might be now. If his joy in life is gone, then you already know what you have to do. :hugs:


----------



## Rusty_212

I am so very sorry. I will say a prayer for you and Zeus. It is so hard and tears you up, but it sounds as if he is having a hard time, he needs peace. It's so sad, i hope you find the strength.


----------



## momto3k9s

Thank you everyone! I know what I have to do. Maybe I'm in part denial. Thinking the meds the dr. gave will help a little bit. ..... I know there is nothing to do for a body full of cancer. Nothing will help him but to send him to The Bridge. This is a horrible decision. Thank you for your support. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## chevysmom

Oh Linda, I am so very sorry to hear this....many (((((hugs)))))


----------



## bianca

Dear Linda, I am so very sorry that you are in this horrible position. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AvaLaRue

I'm so sorry Linda. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.K

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you everyone! I know what I have to do. Maybe I'm in part denial. Thinking the meds the dr. gave will help a little bit. ..... I know there is nothing to do for a body full of cancer. Nothing will help him but to send him to The Bridge. This is a horrible decision. Thank you for your support. {{{hugs}}}


Hi Linda, I am so sorry for what you are going through but the only words I can give you other than that I feel for you and Zeus is that you have to let him go. 

You are not alone, my mother had to euthanize one of our beautiful gorgeous solid black bitches. She was just five years old, just got titled and had a stroke in her spine. They tried every therapy out there but nothing helped. She was mentally doing great but could not support her back feet and it got worse and worse and worse. Today she was put to sleep. A five year old gorgeous German Shepherd, a beautiful dog. 

So yes, I know exactly how you feel because she was put to rest a couple of hours ago. 

Do the right thing. Give him the peace and freedom he deserves. Release him from the pain. It will hurt, it hurts me that we had to let go Smilla but in the end it's the right thing to do.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm very sorry to hear this Linda. Please stay strong, my prayers are with you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Linda, I am so sorry. Quality of Life Scale this might help you to "quantify" what is happening and allow yourself to make a decision. When you have, let him know everything you've told us, and ask for his help one more time in giving you the strength to let him go. He will always be with you. :hugs:


----------



## momto3k9s

Thank you everyone. I believe we are going to put him down today. I don't want to...I know I have to. The house will be so quiet. My guardian will be going to The Bridge today....I just pray I have the strength to go through with it.


----------



## momto3k9s

I always used to come on here to post pictures of Zeus and let you guys know what a great dog he was with the kids. How he would protect me. How he chased someone away from the house when I believe he was going to break in. .... He is my other half and I just don't know how to let him go...even though I know we have to. My husband will be here with me today and we'll go to the vet together. We had the kids say their goodbyes to him before they left for school and I took some pictures. I can see it in his eyes...he's ready to go - I'm just not ready for him to go. I know what I have to do...and with my husband helping me - I should have the strength to do it. This hurts so bad.


----------



## bianca

Dear Linda, I cannot begin to imagine the pain you are going through. I know these are just words and nothing can ease the hurt but you and Zeus are in my thoughts and prayers tonight. Be brave for dear Zeus xx


----------



## LaRen616

Oh, Linda :hugs:

I do not know you but I am so sorry for what you are going through. It just breaks my heart. I have never had to go through with that but I am sure that it is devastating. My thoughts are with you. Goodbye Zeus, your owner loved you very much, run free at the bridge!! :teary:


----------



## Trina

momto3k9s said:


> I can see it in his eyes...he's ready to go - I'm just not ready for him to go.


We are never ready for them to go. I understand what a difficult and heart-rending decision this is for you and your family. My heart goes out to you all, especially Zeus.


----------



## momto3k9s

The vet just called me back and said they will come out to the car and put him down so I don't have to bring him in since he is having problems breathing and standing. I can't believe I actually made an appt for my dog to die. .....


----------



## Sashmom

I feel so bad for you and Zeus:hug:

its so nice that theyre coming to your house and making it easier at least 
he wont be in a scary, unpleasant place. I dont know what to say
Im so sorry.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you everyone. I believe we are going to put him down today. I don't want to...I know I have to. The house will be so quiet. My guardian will be going to The Bridge today....I just pray I have the strength to go through with it.


Lean on us. We'll hold you up.


----------



## Mary Jane

Linda, you love Zeus so much you simply have no other choice. Your gorgeous protector can't stand or breathe well-but you, as his protector, will give him peace.

I'm so sorry.

MJ


----------



## SylvieUS

Oh Linda...

I don't know you or your Zeus, I'm newer to the forum, but my heart still breaks for you. Its a horrible decision. We love all of our animals, but those ones we make a special connection with, its so much harder to let go.

He is in pain, he can't breathe, and there is nothing that can be done for him. You're making the right decision. I've been down this road, I know it hurts like (heck). I've also went the selfish route and hoped she would pass on her own. There is guilt either way. I felt far less guilt for the one I helped to the bridge, before he suffered needlessly.

Its your turn to do what is best for him, to watch out for him as he did you all these years. And know that your friends here, both the ones you've posted with for years and the new ones you've not 'met' yet will be here to support and comfort you as best we can. I'm so very sorry for your loss...

-hugs and support-
-Yvonne


----------



## GSDLoverII

Linda,
I am crying here with you.
We all feel your pain.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

"Euthanasia is when you take your dog's pain and make it your own".

Brigitte


----------



## HeidiW

How your feeling is how I felt to put down my Kasey, we all kissed her good bye and took pictures. I was a wreck! Stay strong for him if you can, and then when he is gone when you have time it might help you, post a tribute to him. Your in my thoughts today.


----------



## momto3k9s

Thank you all. {{{hugs}}} When I stop crying and can see the computer screen clearer I will post pictures of my furbaby.


----------



## London's Mom

I am so sad to hear about Zeus. I lost my Lugar over a year ago when he was 12. I had such a difficult time taking him to the Bridge. But he was in such pain and at night he would just stare at me. I know that he was asking to go. I still miss him so much. But I know that I did what was right. Lugar did not need to suffer any longer.


----------



## arycrest

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh, gosh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear about your wonderful Zeus. My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Iloveshepherds64

I am new to the shepherd forum. I feel for you, it is never easy to lose a friend. May 30th will be a year since I buried my horse Shatona I miss her so much, but I know she is no longer in pain and runs and kicks on grass of green looking down and watching me. Zeus is watching you, from over the bridge and waiting for you someday but until then he is watching and still your protector. There is a story under stories titled German Shepherd White. I will keep you in my prayers. RIP Zeus.


----------



## lovemybuddy

Oh, Honey, I am so, so sorry for your loss of Zeus. It is a horrific decision to have to make, but know that you made the right one for him. He deserves the dignity that you showed him. I know firsthand how much your heart is aching right now. One day you will be able to think of Zeus and not feel the pain overtake your whole being; you'll one day be able to think of Zeus and remember the happiness that he brought into this world. But, for now, be good to yourself, let others take care of you. 

I loved what one of the previous posters posted "euthanasia is taking your dog's pain and making it your own" (that might now be word for word) But it's so true. Let any guilt you feel go, Zeus let you know by that look in his eyes exactly what you needed to do for him. And you were brave enough to listen. It takes so much courage.

God bless you, Sweetie. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## adri

Dear Linda, I am so sorry about your loss. May time and wonderful memories heal your wounds . hugs {{{:hug:}}}


----------



## momto3k9s

Thank you everyone. Your words mean so much to me. It seems to be getting harder, instead of easier. I don't want to sleep because I know when I wake he won't be there. The mornings are so hard. At night he laid out in the house with a watchful eye to protect his family but the mornings were the time he came to me ... plopped his head down and stared at me. I will miss him. I hope you can see from the pictures I posted in the picture section what a truly spirit he was/is. :-(


----------



## mjbgsd

I'm so so sorry that this happened. We are all here for you, you can lean on us. :hug: You gave him a wonderful life, he's thanking you.


----------



## mcgwnlynn

Dear Linda, the many thoughts and prayers, and words of sympathy and encouragement from all of your friends on this board --I would only repeat them 1000 times, and give you all those hugs, too !! We just lost our 12 yr. old, our first rescue, too...... as you can see here, we've ALL experienced the loss of at least, one best friend. I have my favorite picture framed, and look over at it every day...it actually makes us laugh, instead of cry, because it was a great day with him when the picture was taken-----I think, well, he WAS here, and we DID have a great time !! That's what I want to remember--how terrific he was. It also helps to remember, where he could've been, if not with us...he truly had a great life !! And so did your Zeus, a GREAT life !! As you might know of me on this board, two weeks later, we rescued Robbie, whose days were numbered, and he sincerely fills the void--he had NO ONE interested, and was in need of a loving home. He took this "house of sadness" to one of happiness very quickly...
You did the right thing, when these friends start to suffer, the angels need to step in. You gave Zeus a WONDERFUL life !!!


----------



## Bridget

I am so sorry. I remember you posting about Zeus in a thread I started and it helped me so much. Your relationship with Zeus sounds so much like mine with Heidi, my best friend. I so dread the day I also have to do what you had the courage to do. RIP Zeus.


----------



## gabby67

Sorry for you loss. I can only hope to have as good a dog as some of you folks seem to have had. Take comfort in the knowledge you gave him a good home and did your best for him for 12 years. When my kitty of 14 years died, I made a donation to the humane society in her name. That helped me feel a little better.


----------



## momto3k9s

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it! You guys are so great to have around. I have my pictures left of Zeus and they make me feel a little closer to him. And one day I will smile instead of cry when I look at them. Thank you everyone!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## JazzNScout

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wasn't even able to come back here to the GSD forum for months because I was in such awful mourning for my Jasmine (she died last July -- cancer)...It did seem to get worse those first months, rather than better. It is just devastating. I still dream about her all the time (in fact, I did last night). The dreams always help -- It seems, for me, they always take a little while to come. 
Again, so sorry.


----------



## VegasResident

momto3k9s said:


> Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it! You guys are so great to have around. I have my pictures left of Zeus and they make me feel a little closer to him. And one day I will smile instead of cry when I look at them. Thank you everyone!! {{{hugs}}}


You will smile, believe me. And right now we all know you are having your hardest days. I remember crying like a baby driving down the street for many many weeks after my Bink was gone. She was my once in a lifetime furchild. I remember the first time walking into a silent house, going to bed to watch a movie without her there, having her birthday pass one month after she was gone. going away for Christmas because we could not stand to have a tree without her there.

What you need to know is that we have been there. We have made decisions like yours (mine had inoperable anal sac adenocarcinoma for Bink and kidney failure for my Lab). We have also felt like it would never get better.

But it did and it will. No matter how much you do not believe it, it will happen. Then you will begin to tell happy stories about Zeus. You will show his picture to others and talk of how he made you laugh when he did one of those wild GSD things. You will smile again. Your heart will be open again.

To this day I still carry Binks tag on my keychain. A pet loss therapist suggested it and I am glad I did because something of hers is always with me. I always will carry it no matter what. She owned a piece of my heart and took that with her to the Rainbow Bridge. But one day I will see her I know it and I will never have to say goodbye again (and I still tear up writing that).

Now I smile and laugh when I talk about her. I brag to people about her and show her picture every chance I get. I still miss her, but it does get better. Believe me. I promise it will.

Come here as often as you need as we will always be here.


----------



## VegasResident

JazzNScout said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I wasn't even able to come back here to the GSD forum for months because I was in such awful mourning for my Jasmine (she died last July -- cancer)...It did seem to get worse those first months, rather than better. It is just devastating. I still dream about her all the time (in fact, I did last night). The dreams always help -- It seems, for me, they always take a little while to come.
> Again, so sorry.


I dream about Bink too. I so enjoy them when I have them. One time she laid next to me and I rubbed her chest fur forever. It does help. I did not see her in a dream for about a month or more. Sometimes I think they are having so much fun where they are that they finally hear you yelling to see you again and their spirit comes in the dream. But that of course is my own personal opinion  I miss them smell of her soft fuzzy head though.....one thing I loved.


----------



## connie

*You can do it; for Zeus' sake*

I just went through it 5 months ago. My female companion of 12 years passed away in front of me, though peaceful, it broke my heart. She was 14 years old, my velcro dog, and once I realized my sitting next to her on the floor stroking her head in her final moments calmed her down, I was calm and peaceful too. I still miss her deeply, even though I have a 3 yr. old male and new 18 mos. old female gsd, my jay-cee was the best companion ever. Actually felt like we were soulmates. You can do this for Zeus, I know you can. Just stay with him during the final moments; he needs you to be there. 

I share your heart-ache.


----------



## kensbuns1

I had to put our Chewey down about 2 weeks ago. I stayed with him and held his precious head and looked into his eyes. I would not allow him to die alone. And then I cried my eyes out. It hurts like **** and there are no words anyone can give you that will make it any easier. You must trust your self in knowing that you did all that you could to save your dog and rest in the fact that he is in no more pain.


----------



## rockytopbob

Hi. We recently lost Roka and buried her down by the tulip patch. I was with her at the vets and talked to Roka about taking a walk and getting the stick as the vet gave the shot. We believe she went on with good thoughts. A rescue dog, she was part of our family from 10 wks on for 10 years. Be with your furchild at the end.
We foster GS and have had 13 superb guests go to great homes in the last year and a half. Reader, there's a WONDERFUL dog waiting to ease pain and bring happiness at a GS rescue. Seek these jewels on the internet. bob


----------

